# My daughters Tattoo Poem



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Very beautiful poem!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I LOVE it ! 
I totally agreeeee


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

nice poem.


----------

